# Balance bike recommendations



## MisterStan (7 Mar 2014)

Hi all, LittleMissStan has mastered the toddle bike with ease and has just about outgrown it. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for balance bikes? Are they all created equal or does quality vary? I saw a couple the other day, one had brakes - the other didn't. Are brakes wise for a two year old?

Please help!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

Go for a Puky: really well made and bomb proof. 

We had the smallest version (no brake) and have recently bought one a couple of sizes bigger which does have a brake. I don't think brake is really necessary though.


----------



## Markymark (7 Mar 2014)

I bought a proper bike and took the pedals off. It worked wonders and she was properly riding in no time, plus saved me buying one bike.

Edit - Just noticed, our littlest was older than 2 when she got it.


----------



## HLaB (7 Mar 2014)

I took a punt on a Tidlo for my nephew (I got it a bit cheaper than the current price) and been happy with it and its lated the term; the bairn is going to grow out of it soo though


----------



## MisterStan (7 Mar 2014)

Thanks all. I really like the look of the wooden ones - very retro.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2014)

My boy has a Zooom, I got this after he also grew out of the toddlebike.





Bought it from Wiggle or Chain Reaction (can't remember) for about £80 at the time.
It's a great, well made, solid bike. It has the one brake, but at a young age they don't really use it.
It also comes with 2 seat posts (short and long) so the bike can grow with him.

This was him at aged 2, didn't take him long to get used to it


And it wasn't long until he was wanting to do some BMX'ing


The thing is with bikes and toddlers is don't force them to ride it. That just puts them off. By all means park their bum on it and encourage as a bigger bike can be off putting or intimidating for them, but let them use it in their own time. they soon become interested and in no time at all they will be flying along.

Jnr is now more interested in his Spesh pedal bike  but still likes using the balance bike now and again.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Go for a Puky: really well made and bomb proof.
> 
> We had the smallest version (no brake) and have recently bought one a couple of sizes bigger which does have a brake. I don't think brake is really necessary though.


That's li'l George's birthday present sorted!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> That's li'l George's birthday present sorted!



You will be a very popular grandpa! 

Pretty sure @dellzeqq is a Puky fan too.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You will be a very popular grandpa!
> 
> Pretty sure @dellzeqq is a Puky fan too.


If it's robust it can be passed on down the production line too.
Unlike the Lidl tin one I saw this week.


----------



## macbikes (8 Mar 2014)

The wooden ones are quite big - standover can be an issue for the younger/smaller toddlers. The smallest Puky is great for little ones, but is outgrown more quickly. LikeaBike Jumper is amazing, but check standover - my son was only just big enough at 2.5. Islabike Rothan is "the best"I have been told, but I have no personal experience.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Mar 2014)

Once again, thanks to all for your input. We decided to go with the Zooom in the end, it's being delivered today!

Obviously I had to ask the little Madam for some input - 'Which colour would you like sweetheart?' 
Abigail, pointing and manically prodding the iPad screen - 'PINK!' 
Me, 'Are you sure? They do a nice blue one, loo...'
Abigail, 'PINK!' 
Me, 'Pink it is then.'

I'm not sure who is more excited!


----------



## Stringy Bob (11 Mar 2014)

My little boy had a Balance Buddy from halfords. Had this for a couple of years and this weekend just gone i took him out for the first time on his new bike with pedals and he was peddling away, steering and starting off from a standstill all in about 20 mins. No falling off, no problems. Because of the experience on the balance bike he has taken to it like the proverbial duck to water.

It is definatley the way to go.


----------

